# fuente simetrica +-24v



## dishelt (May 30, 2007)

como puedo hacer una fuente que me de +-24v 3A


----------



## JV (May 31, 2007)

Regulada, sin regular, con poco ripple??

Transformador, puente de diodos, capacitor electrolitico, y el resto cuando expliques que necesitas.

Saludos..


----------



## dishelt (May 31, 2007)

necesito una fija, pero no encuentro transformador 48v como puedo hacerla???


----------



## JV (May 31, 2007)

El transformador no tiene que ser de 48V, tiene que ser de 24+24, o sea o 2 secundarios de 24 o uno de 48 con derivacion. Si no consigues el transformador se complica el circuito. Como detalle,consigues 2 de 12V? es mas aparatoso pero se puede hacer.

Ya entendi que tenia que ser fija, lo que te pregunte es si con que sea continua te alcanza o si tiene que tener poco ruido. Mejor indica para que la piensas usar.

Saludos..


----------



## dishelt (Jun 8, 2007)

con que sea continua esa bien.... 

con respecto a los transformadores de 12v.. ia lo habia pensado pero como le haria para elevar a 4 A si solo encuentro de 1 o 1.5A como maximo .... ayuda


----------



## JV (Jun 8, 2007)

No hay ninguna empresa de bobinados por ahi? Por aca conviene mas hacerlo hacer que comprarlo ya echo en una casa de electronica.

Saludos..


----------



## dishelt (Jun 11, 2007)

Por ahi escuche que puedo poner 2 transformadores en serie... es cierto????


----------



## JV (Jun 11, 2007)

Como poder se puede, supongamos 2 transformadores de 220/24, tendrias a la salida algo asi como 2.6V 

En paralelo sera, como te comente mas arriba.

Saludos..


----------



## Manonline (Jun 11, 2007)

Queres una salida de continua de +-24v? Osea que necesitas un transformador de 18+18v...

Un puente rectificador entre los extremos del transformador... el punto medio son los 0v...

Entonces qedarian 25.4V pico... y a la salida tendrias 25.4V-1.4V(caida producida por los diodos) osea 24V.

El filtro de la fuente se calcula asi: C = Icc/Riple.100 (corrijanme si me equivoco... siento qe me falta algo jaja) Donde C es la capacidad del capacitor en faradios, Icc es el consumo, ripple vendria a ser el ruido y 100 es la frecuencia de salida del rectificador

Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## djfarlo (Mar 30, 2008)

Para aclarar, la fórmula anterior para calcular la Capacidad adecuada de los condensadores de filtrado (para así obtener una tensión de rizado u oscilaciones remanentes de entre el 10 o 7% de la tensión máxima)
se usa tal que así:


                     C = I  /  ( Vr * f )


I =corriente continua que va a consumir la carga

Vr =Tension de rizado ( Vmax-Vmin deseado, habitualmente se toma el 10% de la Vmax como valor aceptable)

f =frecuencia de rizado (para un rectificador de onda completa o un puente rectificador es el doble de la frecuencia de la red, así, al menos en España serían 2x50=100Hz)


POR EJEMPLO, para una fuente que de 1A a 12V (continuos) se requerirían 8333uF aunque en la práctica usaríamos dos de 4700uF en paralelo, ya que son los valores mas cercanos disponibles en el mercado. En cuanto al voltaje de éstos deberá ser, almenos, un 25% superior al que deben soportar, en este caso 12x1.25=15v, así que los adquiriríamos de 16v.

Saludos.


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 26, 2008)

mirad me interesa esto porque el amplificador que estoy haciendo tira bine con +-25 max y quiero meterle 24 pero si le pongo un transformadorr de 15+15 se me queda en unos 22 o por hay y si le meto uno de 18+18 con capacitadores de 4700 uF y 100 nF en que quedaria en 26 o 24 ....¿?


----------



## djfarlo (Jun 26, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> mirad me interesa esto porque el amplificador que estoy haciendo tira bine con +-25 max y quiero meterle 24 pero si le pongo un transformadorr de 15+15 se me queda en unos 22 o por hay y si le meto uno de 18+18 con capacitadores de 4700 uF y 100 nF en que quedaria en 26 o 24 ....¿?



HOla jose_flash, mira, si usas un transformador 15+15 rectificado y filtrado se te qedarán en 20v; si usas uno de 18+18 se te qedarán en 24v. Así que para tu aplicación mejor usar el de 18+18.

El valor adecuado de los condensadores lo calculas fácilmente con la fórmula de antes en función de la intensidad que necesite la carga. Por ejemplo, para 2A te iría bien un condensador de unos 8000-9000uF por cada linea + y -.

Yo monté un amplificador de 100w y usé una fuente con un transformador 25+25, rectificador y filtros de 10000uF que me alimentaba a +-34. Aquí tengo algunas fotillos del proyecto http://pitercios.blogspot.com/2008/04/proyecto-1-amplificador-de-100w-3-parte.html, ya contarás que tal te qeda si consigues montar el tuyo. 

Venga, saludos y hasta otra.


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 26, 2008)

virgen y con unos de 4700 no vale
xd!
y ahora suena pero flojo porque lo alimento con +-16 y cuan transformador simple con una fuente que hay en circuitos prectcios (fuente doble con transformador simple) 


gracias tendre que pillar esos pedazos de condensadores..


sabes cual es el follon de esto que mi casa no tiene 220 Volt como los transformadores 220->18+18 sino 

230 ! y eso sube algo....el valor
por eso me estoy caentando la cabeza..porque el limite del IC es de 25 Volt tendra una toleracia pero no me quiero pasar de la ________(raya)


----------



## Selkir (Jun 26, 2008)

JV dijo:
			
		

> No hay ninguna empresa de bobinados por ahi? Por aca conviene mas hacerlo hacer que comprarlo ya echo en una casa de electronica.
> 
> Saludos..



Si te decides por encargar el transformador te recomiendo una empresa llamada Jesiva, este es el link de la paguina: http://www.jesiva.com/jesiva.htm

Yo pedí uno de 220V/245V@150mA y 6'3V@1A, tardaron una semana en fabricarme y traemelo a casa, y me costó 75€ en total.

Las otras opciones son poner varios transformadores o buscar pot todas las tiendas de electrónica y electricidad que conozcas.


----------



## djfarlo (Jun 26, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> virgen y con unos de 4700 no vale
> xd!
> y ahora suena pero flojo porque lo alimento con +-16 y cuan transformador simple con una fuente que hay en circuitos prectcios (fuente doble con transformador simple)
> 
> ...




HOla de nuevo jose, en cuanto a lo de los condensadores, no se si con 4700uF te bastará, solo depende de lo q consuma el amplificador. Igual sí que te bastan de ese tamaño si no es de mucha potencia.

Y en cuanto a esa pequeña diferencia de voltaje de la red a 230v, solo te subirá a 25.2v (con tu transformador de 18+18) y no parece q tenga q qemártelo. Además, siempre habrá alguna pequeña caida de tensión en el transformador y por el rizado remanente cuando lo hagas funcionar. Pero bueno, por si acaso comprueba bien todos los voltajes antes de alimentarlo. No creo q esos 0.2v teóricos de más le puedan hacer daño. Pero... no me hago responsable  . Va, es broma, yo sí q lo montaría así en tu situación. Saludos.


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 27, 2008)

ok! te cuent consume unos 1.5 amp... ,la otra fuente de 12 ma salio 18 y despues una caida a 16..y de uno de  24 volt (teoricamente) lo mido la salida del transformador y sale 26 y luego la fuente con el filtrado,etc..ma da 35 Volt es o no es un follon esto de los transformadores e mi casa ! y e vuelto a medir y marca 240 Volt

son 20 volt mas..!en la entrada.!


----------



## djfarlo (Jun 27, 2008)

jose_flash dijo:
			
		

> ok! te cuent consume unos 1.5 amp... ,la otra fuente de 12 ma salio 18 y despues una caida a 16..y de uno de  24 volt (teoricamente) lo mido la salida del transformador y sale 26 y luego la fuente con el filtrado,etc..ma da 35 Volt es o no es un follon esto de los transformadores e mi casa ! y e vuelto a medir y marca 240 Volt
> 
> son 20 volt mas..!en la entrada.!



HOla, si te consume 1.5A (y lo alimentas a 24-26v), para que solo quede un 10% de rizado (lo habitual) te toca ponerle condensadores de 6000uF

En cuanto al transformador, a ver, esqe lo de los transformadores es un lío si no sabemos que datos tenemos. Esos voltajes del transformador pueden ser la tensión en vacío o la tensión nominal (a la potencia nominal) y pueden diferir estos valores hasta un 10%. Así que, si no sabes que datos tienes mejor fíate del tester y punto. 

Si te entran 240v y los datos de la placa del transformador son para 220v pues añadele un 9% más de voltaje a la salida del transformador y ya está. Con un transformador 18+18v (medidos en vacio y para 220v) en 240v serían 19.6+19.6v y rectificado y filtrado serían +-26.4v. Luego el transformador tendría su caída apreciable y además esos 240v en tu casa supongo q iran oscilando a ratos entre 230 y 240v. En mi casa lo tengo a 230-235v segun lo q se le demande a la red en los diversos momentos del día.

Pero bueno, contrólalo todo con el tester y ya me contarás. Saludos.


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 27, 2008)

hay esta la clave si yo supiese que el de 18+18 me da 18+18 lo compro pero como e comprado dos transformador...pues uno de 12 V y me da 12 Volt
pero otro de 24+24 y me de 35+35 ose que el transformador me daba 26 y tras el rizado 35.!


----------



## djfarlo (Jun 27, 2008)

Pues es sencillo, en el de 12v esa es su tensión en vacio, y en el 24+24v será su tensión nominal. Sólo tienes que asegurarte cuando lo compres si es una u otra tensión, se supone que el q te lo venda lo debe saber. Bueno, se supone . 

Aquí hay uno, que como ejemplo lo venden con su tensión en vacío, sólo q es una mala bestia de potente  http://cgi.ebay.es/18-18V-400VA-Tor...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting ...ahí puedes ver como ese mismo cae hasta los 16v en el ensayo a plena carga.

Tú necesitarás uno de 18+18 de tensión en vacio (o de 16+16 a plena carga); para así obtener esos 23-25 voltios conectándolo a los 240v de tu casa. Por curiosidad, qué amplificador te vas a montar?


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 27, 2008)

es un tda2052 de supuestamente 60 W pero dara 45 o 30 .


----------



## djfarlo (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah, pues lo he estado mirando y si lo alimentas al límite (+-25v), puede q sí te de hasta 60w, eso sí, con mucha distorsión, 10%. Pero tb pone que puedes obtener 50w rms con sólo 1% de distorsión que eso ya es tolerable.
Si lo alimentas con menos sí q dara lo q pusiste...


----------

